
Yang Gang Gives $1k to Random Strangers in Harlem - bobrenjc93
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7crf0mzhws&feature=youtu.be
======
jelliclesfarm
Is this legal?

~~~
sarcasmatwork
I was thinking the same and deleted my response. Is it not election tampering
at this point?

I dont see this as being sustainable. I'm trying to research more about it.
The first thing is the VAT tax... My state does not do taxes on goods like
other states.. so where's the money come from then?

This wont just magically happen.. I'd think it would have to go through
congress approval and we know Congress how fast Congress moves.

[https://pjmedia.com/trending/the-5-big-problems-with-
andrew-...](https://pjmedia.com/trending/the-5-big-problems-with-andrew-
yangs-1000-a-month-universal-basic-income-proposal/)

[https://rightwingnews.com/column-2/the-5-big-problems-
with-a...](https://rightwingnews.com/column-2/the-5-big-problems-with-andrew-
yangs-1000-a-month-universal-basic-income-proposal/)

